# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  WinRAR: supprimer le mot de passe d'une archive ?

## qi130

Est-il possible de reprogrammer le mot de passe d'une archive RAR ? ou bien de l'annuler compltement ?

Attention, je ne parle pas de casser le mot de passe en place (je l'ai  ::lol::  ) mais bien de le modifier ou le supprimer.

Merci.

----------


## thewho

Bonjour,



> Est-il possible de reprogrammer le mot de passe d'une archive RAR ? ou bien de l'annuler compltement ?
> 
> Attention, je ne parle pas de casser le mot de passe en place (je l'ai  ) mais bien de le modifier ou le supprimer.
> 
> Merci.


Si tu l'as, tu dcompresses et recompresses avec le nouveau mot de passe (ou sans, comme tu veux)

----------


## qi130

Ce qui revient  crer une nouvelle archive quoi...

Bon, s'il n'y a pas d'autres moyens  ::(:

----------


## RICHARD1232

utiliser un hexadeximale hackman



> Ce qui revient  crer une nouvelle archive quoi...
> 
> Bon, s'il n'y a pas d'autres moyens

----------

